# Wahoo.... Ride won't upload to Strava



## Spartak (18 Mar 2020)

I've been using my Wahoo for approx a year now however today's ride won't upload to Strava ? 

Anyone had the same problem ? 

App shows that it's uploaded to Komoot & Relive but just shows a cloud next to Strava...?


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Mar 2020)

I had this. 

De-authorising Strava in the Wahoo app, then re-authorising it worked for me yesterday.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2020)

Yes had an issue yesterday . Have you synced the rides into the elemnt app I did this and the ride uploaded after a few minutes . I think there has been some upgrade


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Mar 2020)

I had this from 2 rides yesterday. They pinged over to Strava this afternoon. My advice is just to leave them a couple of days and the system will kick in. A lot of people have had the same problem the last couple of days.


----------



## Spartak (18 Mar 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> I had this.
> 
> De-authorising Strava in the Wahoo app, then re-authorising it worked for me yesterday.



Cheers @Arjimlad .... Worked 👍


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2020)

Just too let you know today's ride all uploaded ok it seems to be the first time you go to upload since some upgrade


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2020)

I have this issue with today's ride. Pleased to read I'm not alone. I'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## straas (19 Mar 2020)

Also had this issue since monday - deauthorized, reauthorized then resynced each ride and they went through.

Will see how my next ride gets on


----------



## Sunny Portrush (19 Mar 2020)

Yip, thought it was just me when my ride didn`t automatically upload - did as everyone has suggested


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Mar 2020)

Its amazing how you start to panic when your ride doesnt sync to Strava 

I think I need to start weening myself off it.


----------



## Spartak (20 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> Also had this issue since monday - deauthorized, reauthorized then resynced each ride and they went through.
> 
> Will see how my next ride gets on



My next ride has uploaded as normal.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Mar 2020)

Seem to have the issue again today this morning ride didn't upload but this afternoon's did


----------



## Sunny Portrush (20 Mar 2020)

My morning ride uploaded normally too - will wait to see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

Today's ride uploaded as normal. Wednesday's has still not uploaded.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Mar 2020)

If only I had read this thread before commuting & calling at the local last night, trying to upload my ride after a few shandies was very hard work


----------



## Sunny Portrush (9 Apr 2020)

Slightly off topic but a couple of times recently, the live track has stopped, only showing the first part (maybe only 5 mins worth) of my ride. On both occasions, I had stop for different reasons but don`t understand why the live track stopped - anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Apr 2020)

I have an Elemnt and an Elemnt Bolt on different bikes.

Normally, they both connect via the house wifi and upload automatically to Strava when I arrive back in the garage. By the time I get indoors my ride will already be in Strava.

I don’t usually have to bother with the Wahoo App or bluetooth at all.

However, for the last few weeks this has stopped happening and I have to sync to the Wahoo App on my phone to get the ride into Strava.

Has anyone else been experiencing this problem?

I don’t know whether to blame Brexit or Coronavirus?


----------



## lane (9 Apr 2020)

I had the same problem. I also couldn't load up my Strava app which seems to be a problem at the moment because I came across quite a few posts online. When I synched my GPS and phone and tried to load up manually it didn't work because it tried to load via app which wasn't working. It at some point gave me a choice use chrome or use Strava app and I selected chrome always and it loaded up the ride and has worked over wi-fi since. My conclusion was the issue was related to the problem with the strava app not working but I might be wrong.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Apr 2020)

I’ve never used the Strava App.

My devices just used to automatically upload my ride directly to the Strava servers via wifi when I saved the ride on the device and was within range of my home wifi (which it is configured to use).

This no longer seems to happen.


----------



## geocycle (10 Apr 2020)

I had this problem a few weeks ago. It occurred after an update. I deleted the Strava automatic update, closed the app, reopened it and added my Strava details again. Seems to be fine again now.


----------

